# Savage 110 Ultralite



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience or knowledge of the Savage 110 Ultralite with the Proof barrel? I was browsing around the Savage arms website this morning and saw the listing. At 6lbs and being offered in 28 nosler it's peaked my interest.

Only problem, I can't find a dealer around with it and my Google skills are failing as I can't reviews find anything online.

https://www.savagearms.com/content?p=firearms&a=product_summary&s=57584

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

It was just announced yesterday. Might take a few months to start hitting shelves. I’ve heard street price will be around $1200 depending on the dealer. Seems like a nice rifle- I’d just prefer a few more chamberings and barre lengths.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Was that you posting on LRSU today on teh topic? If not, there is a little input there for you.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> I'd just prefer a few more chamberings and barre lengths.


to get that weight I am not surprised they keep the length pretty standard, but the chamberings are pretty standard:
28 NOSLER
270 WIN
280 ACKLEY IMPROVED
30-06 SPFLD
300 WSM
308 WIN
6.5 CREEDMOOR
6.5 PRC

The only obvious one missing seems to be the 300 Win Mag, who buys a 30-06 in a modern rifle? Those are my only surprises. Seems like anyone buying such an old school cartridge, personally my least favorite, isnt going to be buying a carbon wrap skeletonized rifle IMHO.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Huge29 said:


> Was that you posting on LRSU today on teh topic? If not, there is a little input there for you.


No that wasn't me. I'm not even sure what LRSU is? But as I was drinking my morning coffee I was browsing through Savages site and got curious.

I like the chamberings available, but the 300 short action over the long is a curious choice. I feel the market for the 300wm is more broad than 300wsm and out west may even be passing the 30-06.

I like the .28 nosler and 6.5 prc being standard chamberings on a new high end rifle. Hopefully those two stick as I really like them.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

A few I was expecting, or hoping to see would be: 
- 243 win 
- 6 Creedmoor
- 270 WSM
- 7 RM
- 300 WM

In that light of a rifle, magnums might not be very fun. Just disappointed with a 22” 280 AI or 24” 28 Nosler. Would prefer another 2” for those but that’s just me. I think they’ll sell a ton of these rifles though.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

justismi28 said:


> No that wasn't me. I'm not even sure what LRSU is? But as I was drinking my morning coffee I was browsing through Savages site and got curious.


LRSU = Long Range Shooters of Utah page on facebook there was a discussion on there today about it also. YOu may find some more information there on it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> A few I was expecting, or hoping to see would be:
> - 243 win
> - 6 Creedmoor
> - 270 WSM
> ...


Seems like 6-8 chamberings is pretty standard anymore and I would think those chosen should fit 80% of folks liking. I agree in that they will sell craploads of these. If it is as accurate as it should be for $1,200 that is a pretty sweet spot between standard factory and custom that lots of folks could reach to afford. CArbon wrap barrel alone usually goes for around $800, proofs are alittle rough looking as they dont put the nicer looking cover over it like Fierce and Christensen do, they leave the actual wrap cut from the lathe, which makes them more affordable


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Huge29 said:


> waspocrew said:
> 
> 
> > I'd just prefer a few more chamberings and barre lengths.
> ...


If I had an extra $1200 the throw at that rifle, I'd definitely buy it in 30 06. Then again, I wouldn't buy a rifle with a carbon fiber covered barrel.

That thing looks super sweet though. Seems like a pretty darn good deal.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

justismi28 said:


> I like the chamberings available, but the 300 short action over the long is a curious choice. I feel the market for the 300wm is more broad than 300wsm and out west may even be passing the 30-06.
> 
> I like the .28 nosler and 6.5 prc being standard chamberings on a new high end rifle. Hopefully those two stick as I really like them.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Why consider a 300WSM? It doesn't preform better than the 300WM.

I've chambered quite a few barrels on Savage 110 actions. Two of them were 300WSMs for my son and me. We had feed problems. The magazine feed lips (or rails) are hard to tune to feed the fat, sharp-shouldered case and the chamber opening needs the edge broke more than I'm comfortable with.
Get a 300WM or 30'06 if you're thinking 30 cal. Both are nice slender cases that feed well and kill anything.

Anyway, as ugly as they are, and from a gunplumber's and a gun buyer's view, I'm a big fan of savage 110 actions. I've tuned quite a few and I'm impressed at how little work I have to do.

I've only chambered Proof, Christensen and Carbon Six barrels. None of them have shot better than a quality sporter profile barrel. But they look cool as hell and take the heat.

If you're hell-bent on one of these rifles get a 30.06. Or if you reload, get a 280AI.

P.S. That is one ugly stock. Sorry, just had to say it.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Or, at a $1500 MSRP, you could take that money, buy some quality parts, spill them out on your local gunsmith's counter and have a custom hummer next season.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

longbow said:


> Why consider a 300WSM? It doesn't preform better than the 300WM.
> 
> I've chambered quite a few barrels on Savage 110 actions. Two of them were 300WSMs for my son and me. We had feed problems. The magazine feed lips (or rails) are hard to tune to feed the fat, sharp-shouldered case and the chamber opening needs the edge broke more than I'm comfortable with.


I'm not interested in the 300wsm at all. What I meant was it is curious Savage chose the short action over the long action. The only advantage I can think of is the short action and that's really more a preference than a true advantage. It doesn't make sense, off the shelf ammo availability, magazine capacity, feeding, tuning etc are all reasons to go with the 300wm. I personally would not get the 300wsm over the regular long action 300wm.

I have enough 30 Cal rifles, at least for now. The .280ai or the 28 Nosler would fill the niche in my safe that I'm missing. I'm leaning toward the 28 Nosler, but I've been leaning that way for a while now and it will probably change before my next purchase. It seems I have a 'gun of the day' anymore and want something different everyday.

And on a serious question/note, I don't know any smiths that could/would build a rifle with like components for only $1500. But budget customs is a game I like to play. What are your thoughts how to dump that money on the counter and get a custom like you said?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

i fondled one at the SHOT show yesterday, pretty cool unit. I like the spiral fluted barrel and bolt. Pretty cool unit for a big manufacturer.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

I was also at SHOT, and it is definitely a sweet gun! I put an industry order in for one in a 28 Nosler. I don't know why I did, I own a 30 Nosler, I guess I could classify myself as a "gun collector" now!


----------

